# Installing Xi5 Trolling Motor on 2003 Hell Bay



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

As the previous owner of a 2002 pro I wouldn't advise putting one on that boat. I doubt it has the solid core in the necessary area of the bow to mount it. Back then most of them had the transom mt adapter on the bow and it was installed at the factory. The majority of that deck is just foam. If you do install it I recommend a large backing plate to distribute the load.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## earlbeavertail (Dec 1, 2016)

Ckirk57 said:


> As the previous owner of a 2002 pro I wouldn't advise putting one on that boat. I doubt it has the solid core in the necessary area of the bow to mount it. Back then most of them had the transom mt adapter on the bow and it was installed at the factory. The majority of that deck is just foam. If you do install it I recommend a large backing plate to distribute the load.


----------



## earlbeavertail (Dec 1, 2016)

BTW, minn kotas are easy to shorten. I took 10" off mine. Less in way when it's in use or not inuse.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

The easiest and best way I found was to place the mount toward the edge of the boat and drill two new holes in the mount so they exit under the rub-rail. This is a very thick part of the boat and won't pull loose. This is for a 42" MinnKota but may work for a Motoguide as well. The head of the trolling motor hangs slightly over the edge of the boat but really clears up space on the deck. Make sure you drill and countersink the holes at an angle so they exit at just the right spot under the rub rail.
View attachment 3681



View attachment 3682


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did not think of doing it that way. Thanks for the idea. Creative. There is a lot of strength in that area. I have a fly rail in the bow area on both sides. This prevented me from doing it your suggested way.

This is what I ended up doing. I was able to use one of the screws from my old trolling motor in the install of the new trolling motor. I drilled 5 new holes (scary) and dropped toggle bolt wing nuts with nylon washers below the removable mount and lock washers above. Tightened them down. I also applied some red Locktight thread lock to the old trolling motor bolt and tightened it down. So there are a total of 6 screws holding it down. Spread out over the mount. Been out a few times and it is holding tight.

I also used masking tape (thanks to my neighbor suggesting it) when I drilled the holes and they came out perfect. The trolling motor is about .5 inches away from the rub rail when it is deployed. Rock solid so far. I will keep checking it every trip.


----------

